# Doe with bloody discharge



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

YIKES! I just went outside and saw one of my does has a bloody discharge. Not a lot but enough to show on her tail hair. Bright red blood. No other discharge. Long story short, I wasn't going to breed her but my son left the buck gate cracked when he was helping me rake. It was 1 day after I noticed she was in obvious heat. The buck couldn't have been out with her for more then 2 or 3 minutes when I saw her running away from him across the yard. Rounded him up, didn't see any sign of breeding. I was watching her for signs of heat because I really didn't think they could have bred. 

Yesterday, she was acting very strange. Wouldn't go in the pen for grain. (She is a little wild) She is out eating, grazing with the rest of them. Just doesn't seen quiet right. Avoiding the bigger does and hanging back.

It's 23 days after she was in heat last. No signs of heat until this.... I'll try to get a temp on her once I can catch her. What could it be? What do I do?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Resting Temp 103.4 She was laying down chewing her cud and I managed to trick her with a carrot. LOL Don't think that will work again. Put her in a pen by herself until I figure out what's going on...


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

We have had this same thing happen with 2 of our does. The first time we took our doe to the vet as she had quite a lot of bloody discharge. She had been bred a couple months prior. The veterinarian did an ultrasound and it was determined that she was not pregnant nor was she having a miscarage but she was having a false pregnancy. She was put on antibiotics and we were told not to breed her for two months. She ended up being fine and when we did breed her again everything went fine.

The second time this happened with one of our does we thought she was pregnant but 21 days after she was bred she had just a slight bit of a bloody discharge, very similar to what you are describing with your doe. The bloody discharge was only visible one day. She ended up not being pregnant and the bloody discharge was probably her heat cycle, our veterinarian did not see her when that happened so he couldn't really make a sure diagnosis but he said he has heard of does having discharges like that especially if they are in a situation where another goat could have slammed them into a wall or fence with their head. Sometimes this will result in the death of an unborn kid.

I hope it is not serious with your doe. If she is eating and drinking and her temperature is normal as well as her urination and feces then she may just be having a heat cycle and may not be pregnant. If it persists then you may have to seek veterinary care. I'm sorry I don't know for sure what is going on with her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well there is no new blood tonight. She is eating and acting somewhat normal. Although she is really scared and skittish. Could be amplified since I had to catch her to take her temp but she was acting this way yesterday too when she refused to go in the pen. I couldn't even coax her in for grain yesterday which was really weird. Ended up leaving her out because she would not let me within 10 feet of her. She has never been "tame" but she has always let me walk up near her. She just seems off. Laying down a little more then normal too. She may be having a weird heat cycle. She is hanging out near the farthest corner of her pen that corners with the buck pen. The only time I ever see her there is when she is in heat.

I guess as long as she is eating and doesn't have a temp I should just let her body work it out?


----------

